# Naruto Uzumaki - Protecting the Village



## Strieth (Nov 10, 2008)

[A NaruHina diary with a catch]


There He stood in His traditional orange outfit. The 7th Hokage. The 6th Hokage, Kakashi, was assassinated by a group of Mist rebels. The Leaf Village had changed since Naruto's childhood. The forest Naruto stood in used to be peaceful and green, but ever since the great fire spill that the Mist village dropped on Konoha everything has shattered to rubble. Naruto stood strong and bold.

In front of Naruto, there was a Mist spy. Large and well built, the Mist ninja carried a large slab of concrete that He called a sword. "You threatened my people, you bastard" Naruto would seriously state. The Mist ninja had been causing trouble in Konoha for some time now. "Get out of here, scum" He would add. The ninja chuckled, grasping onto His sword. "You're the scum, Uzumaki!" He would spit. The ninja would swing the iron force at Naruto.

With very little effort, Naruto would immediately charge a red Rasengan, annihilating the sword's wrath. The sword would shatter into little pieces, as the ninja dropped to His knees.

"My name is *Naruto Uzumak*i! I will protect my village!"​


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER ONE:
WELCOME HOME, NARUTO UZUMAKI*​
*T*he door gently slammed. Naruto walked into His burrowed cottage. Naruto and His wife lived outside Konoha, to get away from all the commotion. "Daddy!" yelled a childish voice. A little blond child jogged His way up to Naruto. "hello, Kenji" Naruto softly spoke, kneeling down to Kenji's height. "Dad, Mother has been helping me train my byakugan!" He said. Hinata was standing by the kitchen wearing an apron, smiling sweetly at Naruto. "Sorry i was gone so long, Hinata. The Mist have been giving us a little bit of trouble" He would explain to Hinata.

"That's.. okay.. Naruto. You know, Kenji.. has almost.. mastered His Byakugan" Hinata would say. Naruto would suddenly gasp. "He's only five years old! That's impossible!" He would immediately state. "Well, He is the Bijuu's son" Hinata would state. Naruto would giggle a little, before smiling at His son.

Hinata was a former Anbu; one of the best. She retired after She gave birth to Kenji, raising Him and teaching him the way of the Hyuga. On the wall hung her former Anbu mask, which Kenji would stare at hour after hour. Hinata would walk into the kitchen, followed by Naruto. The two would kiss for a good minute or so, before wrapping their arms around each other. "I missed You" Naruto would softly speak. "I missed you too" Hinata would softly reply. Suddenly, the Emergency Bell would loudly ring. "I'm sorry, Hinata. I really am. This might be urgent" Naruto would explain. "It's.. okay" She would reply, as Naruto swung His Hokage jacket on and ran out the door. Hinata's eyes would water, as She saw Naruto run off to the distance.


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER TWO:
THE BREAK UP*​
*N*aruto Uzumaki would pace through Konoha, each and everyone of the villagers greeting him. He would greet back with a smile. Once He had reached the Council Room, He took the biggest seat at the table. "Naruto - good for You to join us" Shikimaru would greet Naruto. Shikimaru didn't look that much different. Same haircut, same facial expression. The only thing that had changed was His will to protect Konoha.

"We all know that the Mist Village is targeting us. They are sending spies and ninjas to stir the village up a little. Any ideas on how we can prevent another war?" Shikimaru would present. "I say we just go to war and kick their-" Kiba would instantly go to answer, but Shikimaru would interrupt him. "Have you any idea of their power?" He would say. "Kiba's slightly right, actually. There is nothing we can do but wait until they do decide to attack us. After that, we just do what we can" Naruto would loudly explain to the entire council. 

"Council meeting is over!" Shikimaru would announce. Outside of the door was Hinata, looking all gloomy. She had heard the whole meeting. As Naruto exited to room, She would glare him in the eyes. "Naruto.. You're.. blowing me off.. for meetings? I can't take.. much more of this" Hinata would softly say to Naruto, tears rolling down Her pale face. "Hinata, I didn't-"; "I can't..". Hinata would walk off with Her head down, as Naruto had His arm held out at her. "Hinata!" He would softly yell, but before He knew it she was gone. Naruto's eyes watered as He watched Her go.


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER THREE:
MENDING A WOUNDED HEART*​
*N*aruto sat under a large gum tree that had springed full of flowers. He was fiddling with an acorn, when suddenly He heard footsteps. Naruto quickly wiped the streams of tears away from His eyes. It was an Anbu. He slowly removed His mask and lowering His hood, as His cloak dragged along the hillsides. "Neji" Naruto would joyfully say. "Long time no see!" He would add. "Hmm, Yes. Long time, no see" Neji would smartly reply. Neji sat down at the other side of the Gum Tree.

"I heard the news between You and Hinata" Neji would say to Naruto. "You did?" He would ask. "Yeah, I did. It's a shame. All She would talk about was You" Neji would explain. "I blew it, Neji" Naruto would talk down about himself. "You still have a chance, my friend. If You still love her, You will spend more time with her" Neji said. "But I've broken her heart! How am I supposed to do that?" Naruto would instantly react. "Her heart can be mended, my friend. Buy her flowers, or something. I suggest you also pay attention to the Mist village while your trying to build your relationship back up" Neji would tell Naruto, before arising to His feet and taking a few steps. "Thanks Neji, you're a real help".

"You're welcome" Neji said, before walking off into distance. Naruto picked a flower from the gum tree, arising it to His nose and taking a sniff. He placed it behind His ear before smiling at the sky. "Give me another chance" He would whisper.

[NEJI ISH TEH LUV GURU]


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER FOUR:
ZABUZA'S SON*​
*N*aruto stood at the door of Hinata's cottage. He was confident, yet shy. He would slowly place a bunch of flowers on the doorstep, before walking off. He would look back at the house with a peaceful smile, before walking off back to the village. Walking through the Konoha Gates, He could hear yelling and screaming. He would pace through the village, until He found the source.

It was the Ramen Store - someone had a knife to the Ramen Seller's throat. "Give me the money, or I'll kill you" A masked man would boldly state. "Oh no, You won't" Naruto would say, placing His hand on the Thief's shoulder. The thief would smash His elbow into Uzumaki's face, as Uzumaki stumbled back. The Thief would step out from the curtain, revealing a scarred face which had a mask covering up His mouth. On His head was a Mist Headband, and on His back was a sword made out of a slab of concrete.

"What's with You Mist Ninjas, and giant iron swords?" Naruto would gasp, rubbing His face. "Hmm, I'll answer your question. These swords represent our participation in the Mist Military!" He would grumble. "That's really.. something" Naruto would oddly reply. Naruto would scan the Ninjas's physical appearance. "What do you want with Konoha?" Naruto would curiously ask. "It's not what I want, It's what Strieth Momochi wants - and that is war" He would explain to Naruto. "Momochi?!?! Za-zabuza?" Naruto would stutter. "Zabuza's son, scum" The man would raise His voice. "He promises His army lots of money and fame once His revenge His fulfilled- OOF" - Naruto had stabbed him in the gut with a kunai. Naruto watched the man fall with His soft eyes, before turning His back on the dead body. "War is not what I want, I have bigger things to worry about" Naruto whispered to himself, thinking of Hinata. "Why would Zabuza's son want revenge? Kakashi is already deceased" He would think to himself.

*IN THE MIST VILLAGE..*

"They stole my kill! Kakashi Hakate is dead, but I didn't get the kill! Kakashi killed my father! Once my revenge is fulfilled, I promise each and every one of You wealth and fame! We'll go for the next best thing - Konoha! We will burn Konoha down! You help me and I'll help you" shouted the Mizukage, Strieth Momochi into thousands of soldiers. The army began cheering as Strieth arose His arms into the air. "The Mist village will be as dominant as ever!" He added.



*"Hinata.. or Konoha?"*


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER FIVE:
EMOTIONS*​
*H*inata sat on an old park bench, clenching onto Naruto's flowers. She had a slight smile on Her face as She watched Kenji play with His friends. Kenji was the strongest in the village for His age. He could match up to even some low-class Genin. He was already skilled with His Byakugan. Naruto was strolling by, when he sat down next to Hinata. "Hinata, i'm really sorry" He softly said to her, holding her hand. "Will you forgive me?" He asked, a sparkle in His eye.

Hinata glared into her eyes, when Kiba interrupted. "Naruto, Do you have a minute?" He asked. Hinata frowned a little. "No, i don't have a minute" He replied with an angry tone. "It's urgent" He added. Naruto sighed, before answering "What is it?". "Team Three were ambushed by Mist Ninjas on Mission Number #55 - they were all slaughtered" Kiba says. "Mist Ninjas? Are you positive?" Naruto replies. "Yeah, even the Jounin was killed" Kiba huskily states. 

"I'm sorry Hinata, but I need to sort this out" Naruto told Hinata. Hinata let go of Naruto's hand, Her eyes watering up once again. He lay a kiss of Her cheek, before walking off. His cloak gusted in the wind as He walked off with Kiba. "Have the parents been informed, Inuzuka?" Naruto asked. ".. Not yet" He replied as they walked off into distance.


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER SIX:
NIGHTMARES*​
"*W*e need to call off any further Genin missions" Naruto would boldly state, slamming His fist onto the large, wooden table. "I'll inform the rest" Shikimaru would say, His hands together. The Anbu were dead silent on the other side of the table. "We need six more guards up in guard towers" Naruto explained very seriously. As the rest of the council left, Naruto whispered one very word under His husky breath; "Momochi..".

As Naruto was walking down the park looking for Hinata, She was already gone. The park bench was empty. His mind began to spin with thoughts and emotions. His eyes began to swell, as did His heart. He dropped to His knees and began to sob on the ground. Tears hit the soil, one by one. "Hinata, once this is over I'll make it up to You. I promise" He thought to himself, glaring at the sun up above. 

Naruto slipped off His shoes and hooked His jacket up. He folded back His blanket, before slowly climbing into bed. Today had been a rough day as He instantly fell asleep. Nightmares haunted him. Nightmares that made no sense, but the explanation was soon to come.


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

[Extras]



_
R.I.P

The silent storm in my heartbeat
is raging at the questions of soul
no way back, rising darkness
blind angel in a night without stars

Lost in the silent dream
of a lonely broken love

The fall of hope, of illusion
is hidden there behind the wild rocks
to reach the sun, warm my feelings
I’ll rise where only eagles can fly

Three years passed. 
Orochimaru took Sasuke's body. 
The raging battle between Naruto and Orochimaru began. 
Orochimaru was no match for the full power of the Kyuubi.
R.I.P Sasuke Uchiha.
Konoha will never forget You._​


----------



## Strieth (Nov 11, 2008)

*CHAPTER SEVEN:
THE INVASION*​
*T*he sun gleamed through the skies of Konoha. Naruto Uzumaki was strolling through the village with His hands in His pockets, head down. He slowly paced through village, before He heard a voice. He looked up to see Hinata Hyuga glaring into His eyes with a peaceful smile. They would glare into each others eyes with happiness.

Suddenly, screams of horror were heard. Naruto glared up, as in each guard tower was a irregular figure - each of them carrying giant swords. "This is for my father!" A faint voice would yell. "Gouryuuka no Jutsu!" each one of them would faintly say. Suddenly, giant gusts of flames would hammer down on the village. The unexpected Naruto would black out. They were no ordinary ninjas, for their jutsu was above flawless. 

Naruto's eyes began to slowly open as a familiar face would appear infront of him. It was Rock Lee. "Are you okay, Naruto?" He joyfully asked. "Yeah, I'm fine" He would reply. Looking up, Naruto would see that the village had been burnt to ashes and there were dead bodies everywhere. "The mist did this. Those bastards! Where's Hinata?!" Naruto would quickly ask. 

"I'm not sure. I believe they may of taken her" Rock Lee would answer in a sad tone. Naruto's fists would clench as His teeth gritted together. "I can send the Anbu Black Ops in to retrieve her" Lee would ask in a formal manor. "No, I'm going in myself" Naruto would calmly respond, before slowly walking off towards the gate. "They only obliterated half of Konoha, they may return. Order the survivors to a near by town" Naruto would mention, before exiting the gate. His eyes were fixed out into the darkness.

*~
MIST VILLAGE*

"Lord Strieth, We came close to capturing the Hokage but the other one got in our way. He defeated us, but we managed to capture what we believe to be His wife- OOF" The seven men would suddenly fall to the ground with kunai in their necks. "Not good enough. Slaughter this women in any way You want to" Strieth would violently announce.


----------

